# Found some old photos of my gang



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

The photo from the Rescue that made me fall in LOVE-Asa Apollo 4mths-drove to MI the next week to bring him home. June 1999








His 1st b-day party Feb 2000-crate was for REST-he was limping so much









His first herding after surgery-I got teary eyed

.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

May not be doing this correctly-anyway the last photo is of the Monarch August 2011-retired and enjoying life! Spoiled Rotten!

Next KO at 3 months The "Golden One"








K.O. at 9 years-The Manipulator <LOL>









K.O. this past August 10 yrs 9mths


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok, I goofed-the photos were on my desktop & somehow I loaded some that shouldn't be here & now I cannot get rid of them. The last little APBT is not even mine! If a moderator can remove that and the one of me w/my son a LONG time ago PLEASE DO!!! Thanks.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

One more-This was Apollos first Christmas with us he was 10mths the other is my little fearful rescue-she drove with me to get him & by the time we arrived home she had the role of "mother" down pat!






RIP little Baylee.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

gorgeous, gorgeous dogs! I've added rottweilers to my list of potentially owning some day. They seem to be the perfect combination of sweet, stubborn, and pretty smart! Although now I have a dane so maybe that last one would be hard to transition to..... :wink:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Great pictures!  
He's beautiful! do you have more herding pictures?! i'm sure he was fantastic at it, the motion blur in the first one looks like he was really getting them moving! lol
In the second picture, you said he was limping so much, had he hurt himself herding?
I've always loved rotties, they are such a great breed! we had one when we were kids, and he was our buddy that would always greet us after getting off the school bus!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks! @minnnie only problem w/ the smart part is that they are often right-when they bark I listen! And they sometimes DO outsmart you!<LOL>@ Tobi I will try to find s few more of him herding-I was usually so busy watching that I did not photo. No, he had not hurt himself-he was to be a champ in obed  did not herd until after 2 elbow surgeries & PT. Is still great at obed though . They are loyal & loving to the end. Wherever they go when they die is where I want to be.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I love the herding photo. It's great to see dogs doing what they love to do. They are both gorgeous dogs. 


And i love the old photo of you that's there by mistake!


----------

